# Steelheads/Huroc Park Tackle & Tips



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

I want to start getting gear for steelheads this year. What are the best tackle for Steelheads from Floating and what gear and set up do i need for drifting. I would like to land my 1st steelhead this year. What gear do I use from the footbridge down to telegraph bridge?

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Start with a full suit of armor. Platemail if you have it but chain will do as long as you have trauma plates in all the right places. You will also need a machete or at least a hatchet...anything that will cut the 120lb Power Pro the guy across the river from you will be slinging and hitting you in the feet with. Which leads me to steel toe boots.....j/k:lol:

I use a 9' noodle rod that can handle 4-8lb line. I like P-Line for the abrasion resistance. Lots of junk in that water. Find a nice reel with a smooth drag and instant anti reverse. Lots of folks using Shimano.

For rigging I run a three way swivel with about a 4-6" dropper. For weights splitshot works great so you can add or remove to get a better drift. Two feet or so of a leader with a little black stone fly or something like that and you should be good to go.

I haven't done too much floating down there...I'm sure someone who does will chime in. Don't be afraid to try spinners and small plugs in the slower water.


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Lmao nice one ypsi. So true about that spot. Be ready for combat fishing there. Gander has nice steelie rods. I have a 10 ftr. I as well run a 3 way swivel with drop shots. They slide off when hung up in all that junk and save you rig. I like to use woolies for the fly. Good luck out there and I may be next to you battling too lol. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Above the coffer, people drift flies or wax worms under a bobber. Below people bottom bounce mostly using a 3-way swivel like the others mentioned. I used a very light line with drop shot wieghts that would come off or break off when you get hung up. And you will get hung up there. That bottom is one tangled mess.

I dont know how the park is now but the place would become elbow to elbow the day after someone mention the words "flatrock" or "steel". Prepare for anything as arguements and sometimes fights occur. Dont leave valuables unattended and dont fish alone. I think there was a posting on here last year about a fisherman being robbed there.

I used to fish there but dont anymore. There are other spots to catch steel without the hassel that huroc park offers. Best of luck.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

dont forget a stick float and jigs above the falls,easy as crappie fishing,cast,and as soon as the float sticks up,twitch it,repeat until it drops,or it gets to the bridge,reel,cast repeat..just use crappie jigs in different colors,and no need for bait,but fish with someone you trust,because when you hook up,the fish run down river and you will need someone there to take your rod under the bridge..good luck..


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

lostontheice said:


> fish with someone you trust,because when you hook up,the fish run down river and you will need someone there to take your rod under the bridge.


That's why I don't do floats down there. I tend to fly solo when I hit Huroc and I don't want to hook up just to risk having some random fool lose/break my St. Croix.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

I'm also interested in getting into Steel fishing since the Paint is closing at the end of the month and I want to start doing some fishing in the Fall and Winter.(Not much a fan of ice fishing). When do they start running or is the run just in the spring? I plan on doing some research in the next couple of days but some advice would be greatly appreciated. Doesn't Yates Dam have a run too?


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

End of February into March is when they start. Yates is cool but have to battle for a spot in the river. You can at least wade that one. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Thebax said:


> End of February into March is when they start. Yates is cool but have to battle for a spot in the river. You can at least wade that one.


I have caught 2 Steelies in August! Tackle= Anything Red/Pink... Huroc park can be a great fishing spot and comedy show all in one..A true Story: Last year while Salmon fishing some guy walks up with his float tube and waders on...Walks in at the falls? Commences to float down stream, all the while beating his legs/knee's along the rocks. Finally gets around the corner and finds some deeper water. He's moving at a pretty good clip at this point.. Directly toward the telegraph bridge, finds his way to one of the pillars. After getting dislodged from a couple of logs and some friends help, he finally made it out. He ended having 20 or so hooks and jigs stuck in his waders and totally deflated his tube... Once he arrived back at the top he received a round of applause.. I have plenty more where this came from.. I have spent a bit of time at this local and seen some amazing idiots in actions.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I love it when five fat guys try to launch in a 10' jon boat when the water is up and raging. The last such voyage I witnessed lasted almost a minute....but hey, one of them had a canoe paddle...so the theory was sound....:tdo12:


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

That's interesting I think I may have been there that day...There are a couple of kids in a big green machine looking boat I have had the pleasure of viewing on several occasions in past year's. They put every piece of equipment they can find and 3 men, Run there little 15hp wide open and move up just past the bridge and each and every time THWACK there goes the shear pin, down river they go... I think their learning though, now they have two matching 15 hp motors attached to there battle ship (Really Old Steel Boat) So now when they break the shear pin, they get two attempts at getting to that prime position. Last year I caught 3 Steelies all the while laughing at their escapades. I think I really bumbed em out when I threw all but one back...It truly is one of my favorite spots of all time... You never know what your going to catch and most likely if you don't catch anything you will at the least get a good laugh. Sometimes Both. My friends always ask me why I sit at the picnic tables before and after we fish there? I always say, to get my daily laugh.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

:lol: I do miss people watching at Huroc.


----------



## jeremywood513 (Jan 8, 2011)

Any one know if the bait shop there in flat rock is out of business I called on Monday after seeing it was not open and the number was disconnected ! Not much going on there I tried some different meeps with no luck, did catch one silver bass about 15 inch on a glow 1/8 jig.


----------

